# [Pub] les applis légères qui font aussi bien que les grosses

## scout

Voilà, après vous êtres défoulés sur le thread du Top10 des applis, et avoir cités vos jeux préférés, je vous propose de citer des applis qui sont petites et qui vous rendent autant de service que les grosses. (un peu comme dans la philosophie unix selon laquelle il faut mettre ensemble de petites applications plutot que d'en faire une grosse qui sait tout faire)

Exemples:

net-firewall/firehol (77ko) que j'utilise pour mon firewall à la place de shorewall qui pèse 2Mo de sources.

net-mail/getmail (63Ko) qui me récupère les mails d'un pop3 aussi bien que fetchmail (1,2 Mb)

djbdns (150 Ko) au lieu de Bind (5Mo)

Enfin bon vous l'aurez compris: Quelles sont les applications qui sont petites (par exemple en terme de sources téléchargés) et qui vous conviennent aussi bien que les grosses, dont vous n'utilisez pas toutes les fonctionnalités.

----------

## zdra

heu... je n'utilise que des monstres   :Embarassed:  ça explique peit-etre ceci :

```
Mem:    254276k total,   250412k used,     3864k free,     9256k buffers

Swap:   506008k total,    96500k used,   409508k free,    71080k cached

```

lol me faut une nouvelle barette de RAM si jveux continuer à utiliser les monstres qui grossisent à chaques "emerge -uDa world"

 :Laughing: 

----------

## moon69

bonne idee!

mais faudrais deja pouvoir maitriser leur equivalent pour pouvoir faire une comparaison! j'en suis pas encore la, meme si ca fait un moment que je tuxise  :Smile: 

tien ce serait pas mal de se monter un serveur equivalent, pour voir les economie de puissance realiser, taux de charge ...

----------

## theturtle123

ça a peut être rien à voir mais un ptit coup de pub ne fait pas de mal :

je trouve que fluxbox fait très bien pleins de trucs pour un wm alors qu'il est 10^32 fois plus léger que ses compères gnome & kde...   :Twisted Evil: 

petit par la taille mais grand par l'efficacité ! (assignement des raccourcis génial et j'en passe)

sinon pour le reste des applis je réfléchis et je vous dis ça   :Shocked: 

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> sinon pour le reste des applis je réfléchis et je vous dis ça  

 

Vite j'ai l'impression que le thread agonise déja   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon, allez pour la route: 

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-www/fnord
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.7
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

alors voilà, les gens qui développent ce petit serveur web prétendent qu'il est plus rapide qu'apache (voir http://www.fefe.de/fnord/SPEED). et apparement on peux même faire du PHP avec (voir http://thinknerd.de/~thomas/PHP/)

Voilà, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé car je sers des fichiers via http et j'ai besoin des indexes d'apache

----------

## ghoti

Un petit utilitaire tout con mais bien pratique : vbetest (package sys-libs/lrmi).

Il permet de lister les modes VESA supportés par une carte graphique, notamment ceux qui ne sont pas "officiels"  (framebuffer !  :Cool:  )

```
*  sys-libs/lrmi

      Latest version available: 0.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/lrmi/

      Description: LRMI is a library for calling real mode BIOS routines under Linux.
```

Mais je ne vois pas de "grosse" appli fournissant la même info (peut-être kudzu mais il pèse 201 Ko tout de même !  :Wink:  )

----------

## theturtle123

j'aime bien pico/nano comme éditeurs en console...

c'est beaucoup plus facile à emerge que les usines à gaz genre emacs/vim lors d'un bootstrapage minimal ou pour un serveur ou pour ce que vous voulez...

```
app-editors/nano             

      Latest version available: 1.2.2

      Latest version installed: 1.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 868 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nano-editor.org/

      Description: GNU GPL'd Pico clone with more functionality

      License:     GPL-2        
```

sinon epsxe qui remplace une playstation de 2 kilogrammes pour seulement 176 kilooctets de sources...   :Twisted Evil: 

```
*  games-emulation/epsxe

      Latest version available: 1.6.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.6.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 176 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.epsxe.com/

      Description: ePSXe Playstation Emulator

      License:     freedist
```

----------

## Apolonius

```
*  media-gfx/fbi

      Latest version available: 1.29

      Latest version installed: 1.29

      Size of downloaded files: 88 kB

      Homepage: http://bytesex.org/fbi.html

      Description: fbi a framebuffer image viewer

      License:     GPL-2

```

Il utilise imagemagick

----------

## ttgeub

Ben, y a sed qui la solution à tous vos problemes puisque sed est petit 693k et qu'il permet de faire une machine de turing donc de tout faire   :Cool:  ...

Ok je sors ------> []

----------

## theturtle123

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

tout est faisable avec une machine de turing en *théorie* 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

je te laisse la pratique   :Laughing: 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Avec un coût de 1/Go pour les disques et 100/Go pour la Ram, est-ce bien nécessaire de ce priver. Moi je suis pour l'embonpoint si c'est au profit de la convivialité(cf mozilla, kde...).

Sinon il y'a par exemple redhat 4.1 pour ceux qui aiment la légèreté.

----------

## scout

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Avec un coût de 1/Go pour les disques et 100/Go pour la Ram, est-ce bien nécessaire de ce priver. Moi je suis pour l'embonpoint si c'est au profit de la convivialité(cf mozilla, kde...).
> 
> Sinon il y'a par exemple redhat 4.1 pour ceux qui aiment la légèreté.

 

En informatique je ne cherche pas à avoir quelquechose de suffisant, ou convenable, sinon je serais encore sous un os que l'on ne citeras pas, moi je cherche à avoir toujours mieux, et c'est pour ça que même si j'avais des disques et de la ram à profusion je chercherais ce qu'il y a de plus rapide, plus réactif, plus léger et plus sécurisé.

----------

## theturtle123

 *Quote:*   

> En informatique je ne cherche pas à avoir quelquechose de suffisant, ou convenable, sinon je serais encore sous un os que l'on ne citeras pas, moi je cherche à avoir toujours mieux, et c'est pour ça que même si j'avais des disques et de la ram à profusion je chercherais ce qu'il y a de plus rapide, plus réactif, plus léger et plus sécurisé.

 

je pense pareil donc voilà pas besoin de m'étendre   :Twisted Evil: 

ha si !

comme exemple de soft léger il y a...

fluxboooox

désolé c'est parti tout seul   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *Barthez wrote:*   

> Je peux dire une connerie ?

 

Chez moi : /usr/X11R6/bin/twm : 154 Ko, /usr/bin/fluxbox : 1002 Ko (-O3, en -Os à vous de me dire le résultat), conclusion twm "super-léger"  :Laughing: 

Mieux /usr/X11R6/bin/mwm : 274 Ko, Motif plus "léger" que fluxbox ?

/usr/bin/icewm : 501 Ko et hop encore une bonne tête de "vainqueur", /usr/bin/xfwm4 : 186 KoLast edited by cylgalad on Wed Feb 25, 2004 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theturtle123

lol

[troll] on parlait de léger et utilisable [/troll]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theturtle123

au fait j'ai oublié une appli magnifique qui fait tout !!!

c'est l'ami de sed en version réseau

j'ai nommé tadadadada...

WGET !!!

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> WGET !!!

 

Ah ouais c'est clair que c'est trop de la balle, on peut vider des ftps avec. Explications: dans mon école chaque année deux ou trois élèves concentrent sur leurs ftp les films pornos et logguent les téléchargements. A la fin de l'année il y a un classement qui est distribué, et bien grace à un wget -o /dev/null --recursive ftp://eleve/répetoiredefilms , ça permet de faire monter son classement en flèche !

----------

## sargis

Une petite application qui fait aussi bien qu'une grosse :

Je dirais VIM.

----------

## theturtle123

 *Quote:*   

> Ah ouais c'est clair que c'est trop de la balle, on peut vider des ftps avec. Explications: dans mon école chaque année deux ou trois élèves concentrent sur leurs ftp les films pornos et logguent les téléchargements. A la fin de l'année il y a un classement qui est distribué, et bien grace à un wget -o /dev/null --recursive ftp://eleve/répetoiredefilms , ça permet de faire monter son classement en flèche !

 

halalala les jeunes de maintenant

une honte je vous dis !

espèce de générateur de collision de paquets va !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

bah moi j'aime quand il y a des paillettes partout, il faut que ca fait flash !  Donc Mozilla + GNOME + OpenOffice.org  sont mon quotidient ! De la RAM c'est fait pour être utilisé et le processeur n'a pas droit à l'ennuit !   :Twisted Evil:  Et en plus ca fait chauffer ma chambre, trop bon !

----------

## zdra

à qd kde avec ut2003 en fond d'écran que je puisse enfin dépasser les 0.1 de charge du systeme ????  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Avec un coût de 1/Go pour les disques et 100/Go pour la Ram, est-ce bien nécessaire de ce priver. Moi je suis pour l'embonpoint si c'est au profit de la convivialité(cf mozilla, kde...).
> 
> Sinon il y'a par exemple redhat 4.1 pour ceux qui aiment la légèreté.

 

Mouais .. mais le pris du cache de 1er niveau ou de 2nd niveau baisse lui ??

----------

## theturtle123

chacun ses valeurs   :Wink: 

moi j'aime quand ça pète de partout, que c'est beau et que en plus ça consomme pas !

(je sais j'abuse   :Twisted Evil:  )

comme dans fluxbox par exemple

(hehehe [bis])

----------

## navidson

moi g l'appli la plus legere qui soit : 

CTRL-ALT-SUPPR

----------

## zdra

c pas une appli, c une interupt   :Cool: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## navidson

oui mais on pourrait le coder de telle maniere que ce soit une appli....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## theturtle123

interruption interceptée par le kernel qui n'est pas très très légère comme appli (si appli ça est)

----------

## theturtle123

bon ça dévie là évitons de partir sur un troll hors sujet  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> c pas une appli, c une interupt  
> 
> 

 

Nan : c'est un lien vers shutdown -r now  :Wink: 

 */etc/inittab wrote:*   

> # What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".
> 
> ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

 

----------

## theturtle123

bah heu pour faire ça le kernel a catché l'interruption avant donc vous avez tous les deux raison   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## michel v

/me nomine Rox-Filer.

Je l'utilise dans Gnome à la place de Nautilus, c'est pratiquement aussi puissant et pratique: par exemple dans Nautilus comment tu montes un CD (/mnt/cdrom) ? Dans Rox tu double clickes sur /mnt/cdrom et hop ça le mounte et ça liste son contenu. Intuitif.  :Smile: 

----------

